# Maximum DBol Cycle Length



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

. .interested to know what the opinion is for safe dbol cycle length (as part of an injectable run)

toxicity of say 6 or 8 weeks vs 4 weeks, is there much difference?


----------



## downtown (Feb 15, 2010)

i will actually have some blood work coming back soon, after using dbol and drol for 4 weeks at 100mgs each ED.  Just gotta wait for the labs to come back.  Im curious to see my liver values after that one.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . .interested to know what the opinion is for safe dbol cycle length (as part of an injectable run)
> 
> toxicity of say 6 or 8 weeks vs 4 weeks, is there much difference?


It will be dose dependant for sure. What dose are you planning and what length of time on the injects?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

personally I didnt notice any difference btw 20mg and 30mg . . . currently I have 25mg caps, plus some 10mg from my last run . . . the inj would be 16 weeks (test/deca base)


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an overseas trip planned April, so mid-April . . . plenty of time to fine-tune the abuse


 . . I was seriously considering abusing straight away, inj a gram or so before jumping on the plane lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> personally I didnt notice any difference btw 20mg and 30mg . . . currently I have 25mg caps, plus some 10mg from my last run . . . the inj would be 16 weeks (test/deca base)


I would run the d-bol the last 8 weeks of the course. This will help keep gains rolling as your body will be fighting for homestasis by week 8 due to myostatin levels. My second choice would be to do the first AND last 6 weeks with the oral.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

ok. Ignoring PCT plus other ancillaries . . 

Option 1:

Test E 600mg 1-16
Deca 300mg 1-10
Dbol 25mg ED1-6
TrenA 75mg EOD11-16
Aromasin 0.5 EOD

Option 2:

Test E 600mg 1-16
Deca 300mg 1-14
Dbol 25mg ED 1-6
Dbol 25mg ED 11-16
Aromasin 0.5 EOD

 . . option 2 avoids EOD inj, plus might leave tren for a different run


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2010)

Option 2 is very good but I would be tempted to ADD d-bol with the tren personally.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Option 2 is very good but I would be tempted to ADD d-bol with the tren personally.


 
that was my next question lol . .  might be too many compounds for a novice . . .  with tren's reputation, I'll think I'd like to run a test ace/tren ace seperately to guage my reaction to it 

thanks for the input heavy


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 15, 2010)

aromasin is to low.  You mean Adex? Aromasin is usually 12.5 EOD.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 15, 2010)

So many different opinons, I love it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

weldingman said:


> So many different opinons, I love it.


 
feel free to add yours too matey


----------

